

Decrypt Cryptolocker - jwcrux
https://www.decryptcryptolocker.com/

======
brownbat
The researchers nabbed a copy of the criminals' database.

Maybe just a one time thing, but still a pretty cool one time thing.

Additional context:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28661463](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28661463)

